# East London Sewers - Channel 5 - 31st May Supersize Grime



## sYnc_below (May 25, 2011)

I know there's one or two Drain0rs on here that will appreciate this...

*May 31st - Channel 5 - 8pm - Supersize Grime*

'Fat Cleaning' team braves East London Sewers plus more...

http://www.channel5.com/shows/supersize-grime/episodes/episode-4-289


----------

